# Co-sleeping and bed-wetting...



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

really sucks.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I totally agree! We use reuseable underpads to put under the littles so if they wet we can just change that instead of the whole bed.








Wet beds really do suck!

Wendi


----------



## caspian's mama (Mar 15, 2004)

definitely throwing this mattress to the curb when ds outgrows accidents.


----------



## CarricksMom (Feb 15, 2007)

We take an old flat sheet and fold it in half or thirds if large enough and lay it on top of the fitted sheet. Tuck it in on each side and position it so it will be under DS's bum. If it gets wet just pull it off and you've got a clean sheet underneath. It can leak thru to the fitted sheet, but it doesn't seem to smell as bad on the 2nd layer as it does on the first layer. At least it makes it semi-dry for the remainder of the night!


----------



## MySoyMilkGirls (Mar 22, 2007)

I could not agree more LOL! Nothing like waking up to being wet. We've gone back to pull ups now so its better here. And yes we will be getting a new mattress once its half empty. lol


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas! Ds1 decided a few months ago that he was through with pull-ups, and mostly does really well.

Mostly.

I think that kid's bladder takes up 75% of his body. I think I'll try the reusable underpads idea, but just use a towel or old blanket. The worst was this stupid mattress pad that I got from Overstock.com that was supposed to be waterproof, but gave out after a few washings. And our mattress was only 1 year old.


----------



## mamawithstars (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree! Nothing like waking up in a puddle of pee. We put a fleece pad with waterproof fabric on the other side under Ds's bum while he sleeps but he moves around sometimes and I am always waking up to check it in the night. He only pees the bed every month or so but yeah it sucks! I am thinking about training pants. (Is there a better word for these, I HATE the word training)


----------



## caspian's mama (Mar 15, 2004)

i'ma just call them pullups.







i frickin hate that we don't have cloth ones though. and my stash is long gone so i can't rig anything up. but we use a LOTTA water doin a LOTTA laundry. plus, i'ma still wake him up before i go to bed so he might be able to reuse the same one 2 nights as he progresses. he's under mad stress right now, though, and so am i. i talked to him first thing this morning (after he had peed in his vader costume). he seems pretty okay with it. now i just have to get his dad on board.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

i usually park ds on the potty about 2-3 hours after he goes to bed - dim light, no talking and then straight back to bed. if he's had watermelon in the late afternoon/evening, it usually requires a potty break about an hour after he's gone to sleep. we don't have middle of the night nursings anymore (just at falling-to-sleep time and first thing in the morning). after that one break before i go to bed, he can last straight through until morning.


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep, nothing like waking up to that delightful warm pee on you. Blech.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Ugh, he did it again last night. I asked him if I could get him some Pull-Ups and he was very resistant. Dd nicely pointed out that she even knew some five-year-olds who wore pull-ups at night, and then he seemed less resistant, but I didn't get a chance to get any today. And since he weighs 45 lbs, I pretty much have to get the pretend underpants for older bedwetters - I can't remember what they're called. But I can remember that they're super expensive. Oh well, I was re-using them before and I guess I can do it again.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamawithstars* 
II am thinking about training pants. (Is there a better word for these, I HATE the word training)

We call the waterproof cloth pull ups "Good Nights" when worn only when sleeping. There is a brand of disposable pullups meant for overnights that has this name, and that's where we got the idea.

At that stage, if an accident happens in the family bed, I explain that mama doesn't like getting pee on her or doing so much laundry, so we'll have to get the Good Nights out for the next few days. If he stays dry, we'll go back to the regular underwear.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

This site also has some useful products: http://www.valethics.com/


----------



## mamawithstars (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 
We call the waterproof cloth pull ups "Good Nights" when worn only when sleeping. There is a brand of disposable pullups meant for overnights that has this name, and that's where we got the idea.

At that stage, if an accident happens in the family bed, I explain that mama doesn't like getting pee on her or doing so much laundry, so we'll have to get the Good Nights out for the next few days. If he stays dry, we'll go back to the regular underwear.


Thanks, those are both great ideas. I never thought of using "good nights







" part time. Maybe Dh will like this too, he really doesnt want to put Ds in a diaper every night.


----------

